
Show HN: Ghb – a GitHub backup tool - mmercedes
https://github.com/mmercedes/ghb
======
mmercedes
I was inspired to write this due to the fact that github gists are actually
full git repos under the hood, and that in tandem with the sheer number of
gists created daily on our enterprise github instance caused indexing lag and
unnecessarily large and slow backups. So I wanted a way to quickly delete
gists off github while having them backed up locally. That expanded into a
more general github backup tool. Also this was my first attempt at writing go,
so I’m open to any/all feedback on style

